# Because he is my Kai....



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I haven't updated him for awhile. He is now 6 months, very intelligent, and he is as obsessed with food as a labrador. Seriously, he acts as though we starve him. He still needs a lot of training, but he is growing up to be a great little pit bull. Oh, I didn't say anything about this, but you will notice that he has a patch of hair missing from his face, and that is due to him being burn by hot oil a couple of weeks ago. They had to remove some skin, but his hair is growing back.

Here is some pics. I am not great when it comes to taking pictures, so yeah, it aint that great!

Was UPPPP!!!








*Sigh* Life.
















Big huggg!!!(from sis)


















I aint looking!









Nope!!










Hi you doing stranger!


























Playing outside with his best friend in the whole wide world, Layla. She is a terrier mix that kicks his butt.









Haha, got you!










Tables turn fast!!

















Little kid who loves Kai interfering











Smooch!!









I feel good!!!









I'm loving the attention(fellow neighbors)!!

























With little sis








Bad pic










Hi

































Final pic!







[/quote]


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh my gosh...he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! What a sweet fun looking dog.

Regarding the hot oil....I was frying something the other day and Lucky jostled me while I was turning the meat and I nearly knocked the frying pan on him. I tell you...that scared me silly.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a handsome boy.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> Oh my gosh...he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! What a sweet fun looking dog.
> 
> Regarding the hot oil....I was frying something the other day and Lucky jostled me while I was turning the meat and I nearly knocked the frying pan on him. I tell you...that scared me silly.


Thank you!!

Well, I was frying fish and he came into the kitchen when it was really popping. Suddenly, one huge glump of oil jumped out and hit him in the face. I honestly thought he was going to cry out when that happen, but he didn't. He just started pawing his face in great surprise.

But I would have been going crazy if I nearly knock the whole thing on him. Glad he wasn't hurt! Maybe that is why you called him Lucky.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Tahla9999 said:


> But I would have been going crazy if I nearly knock the whole thing on him. Glad he wasn't hurt! Maybe that is why you called him Lucky.


Well it really got me thinking how dangerous it is for him to get in the kitchen while I'm cooking. Our kitchen is sooooo small....its easy to touch something you shouldnt.

Another close call is when I opened the oven door once...and Lucky nearly smushed his nose against the sizzling oven door for a sniff.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Gotta love that happy face of his!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Another close call is when I opened the oven door once...and Lucky nearly smushed his nose against the sizzling oven door for a sniff.



Sam did that to the BBQ outside once... smushed his nose right up against the hot BBQ and I heard a little sizzle and he took off running. He had a little pink spot on his nose for a while after that... you would think he would learn, but sometime after that he was sniffing near the BBQ again and I had to shoo him away from it.. :doh:


Kai's got quite a big smile. Nice pics


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I love his big grin. He's such a cutie!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks like a happy boy, big ole grin. (pst, I think he needs his nails trimmed!)


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a great looking dog! He is so handsome!! He looks like such a happy guy!
Thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

now that is a funny goofy grin - looks to be a very happy boy


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He's adorable. I admit, I'd be scared $%&$less of him... but he's a cutie! :


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for the repiles! Yes, he looks happy.. he always look happy! I was aware of the bully smile for a long time, but my family members didn't. And when they saw it for the first time, they all fell in love with it. I am always trying to take a really good picture of it, but I end up failing horribly.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought the pictures came out just fine! He's one handsome devil!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

He is so cute. I love his goofy grin!


----------

